# Porter Cable 890 Problem



## pipercub 45 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi,

Newbie to this forum. Sounds interesting!

I was routing away and finished with one part of the routing. I set up the next pass and turned on the router. It was running at half speed and the speed control did not work. I blew it out with an air hose and turned the router on again. It ran at half speed for about 3 seconds and stopped. Is it toast? Is it worth fixing?

Thanks


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Check the brushes

Porter Cable 890 Parts List and Diagram - Type 1 : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## StevePixley (Aug 10, 2012)

The Porter Cable series 890 routers are very nice routers. These models all have one problem which could be fixed with a little better engineering on the Lock Lever Opening and closing system. The router mounted on a table with the special Proter Cable handle which enables the user to raise and lower the unit from the top of the table. The lock Lever Hex lock will strip out in the Aluminum casting rendering it of no use . The only fix is to order a new one which if you are not careful it will strip again with little effort.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

pipercub 45 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Newbie to this forum. Sounds interesting!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, Dean.

I agree with Doug.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If the brushes aren't the problem it is probably the speed control. Check the price of the part if it too expensive wire it to operate at full speed and use a router speed controller. They sell for about $15 dollars at Harbor Freight.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Art, you are on the right track but most members will not want to mess with the wiring. I think the best solution is to first check the brushes since this is a no run situation. On most routers this can be done with just a screwdriver. Once you know they are good it is time to test the speed controller. If it has failed it can be eliminated from the circuit as Art mentioned for table use. If you are using this router motor free hand I think you should replace the speed controller because it also includes the soft start feature. Another option would be to bypass the controller and keep the motor strictly for table use with an external controller and buy a second speed controlled motor for free hand use. Regardless of how easy it is to switch the motor between bases eliminating the switching will save you a lot of time in the long run. I added a second motor for this reason without having had a failure.


----------



## BertP (Jan 30, 2012)

I just had an 890 motor repaired by PC. They have a maximum cost to repair. About $120. I used an authorized PC repair facility in CT, I was very satisfied, quick turnaround < 1 week.

Bert


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

If it's just brushes, it could be well under $10 and pretty easy to do. Here's a video on the 690 brush replacement:
How to Replace the Brushes on a Porter Cable 690 Series Router--A Quick Fix - YouTube

Here's the 7518/7519 procedure:
How to Replace the Brushes on a Porter Cable 7518 or 7519 Router--A Quick Fix - YouTube

In a quick search i didn't see the 890, but i'm sure it's there somewhere. Brushes are likely available at Ace hardware or most stores that stock all of those pull-out specialty bins. 

I'm with the majority--it would be my first shot. good luck.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I would say it's the speed control device on the router you can buy a replacement cheap and it's a easy fix..

==


----------



## pipercub 45 (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for the responses. I will check out the brushes. About a year ago the router was getting hot so I took it to a repair place and there must have been a recall because they gave me a new

moter. I see that people have a problem with the clamping device. I have had to mess with that also as it seems a poor design. I like the router though. I will let you know what happens. Thanks again!


----------



## pipercub 45 (Aug 23, 2012)

Replacing the brushes didn't work. I am wondering if it isn't worth while to get a new motor. Speed controls are over $100 and I would not like to spend that much and not have it work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dean

You can by pass the speed control device on the router to check it ,if you don't know how stop by the PC service center and they will show you how, if that's the error you can buy a speed control box for about 20.oo to get it working again..

Router Speed Control


==


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Ouch. I have a few of them (PC 890) I just replaced brushes in mine... They are sold separately, $12.50 a piece x 2 (from PC). PC's price on the speed controller is $94. It's about the most expensive single part in the router. The armature costs less.

There is a way to bypass, but I hesitate to post how.


----------



## pipercub 45 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I am assuming if I get a separate speed controller which says don't use if you have soft start that bipassing the speed controller on the router I could use the separate speed controller.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes Dean, once the speed controller is removed from the router there is no problem.


----------



## pipercub 45 (Aug 23, 2012)

I decided just to have it repaired. They said it would be $129 no matter what needed to be replaced. I asked them how much just a new motor would be. $329 !!! It is cheaper to buy an new router kit. Anyway, thanks for the replies!


----------



## pipercub 45 (Aug 23, 2012)

Got it back from the shop. It was the speed controller. Amazingly enough, the price listed for the speed controller was around $90. I can finish my project now. Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## Jae Will (Mar 23, 2021)

MAFoElffen said:


> Ouch. I have a few of them (PC 890) I just replaced brushes in mine... They are sold separately, $12.50 a piece x 2 (from PC). PC's price on the speed controller is $94. It's about the most expensive single part in the router. The armature costs less.
> 
> There is a way to bypass, but I hesitate to post how.


How do you bypass the speed control? Please!!


----------



## Jae Will (Mar 23, 2021)

Mike said:


> Yes Dean, once the speed controller is removed from the router there is no problem.





Mike said:


> Yes Dean, once the speed controller is removed from the router there is no problem.


How can I bypass speed control on a Porter cable 890 8902 type 2? Please help!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Jae Will

These posts date back to 2012. You may or may not receive a reply. If you do not get a reply I would suggest you start a new thread. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I did it on a Hitachi v12 so I can't tell you the specifics on a Portor Cable. But all I did was get into where the switch was and separated the black and white and any other colors. I also checked which two wires had voltage when plugged in. I then hooked up whatever color it was coming out of the switch with the black and white ( or the two wires with voltage)and left the other wires in the housing but capped off. Turned it on and the motor ran but was way too fast. I then got a speed controller from Harbor Freight. The only thing I noticed was that it didn't have as much torque at some speeds but it didn't matter I originally bought a controller from Penn State but returned it when I found that Harbor Freight had the same switch for considerably less money.


----------



## Jae Will (Mar 23, 2021)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum @Jae Will
> 
> These posts date back to 2012. You may or may not receive a reply. If you do not get a reply I would suggest you start a new thread. Enjoy the forum.


I fixed it myself. I cut the speed control board out and then wired the white wire to the red wire and connected the other to the switch. I wonder if any speed control would work now?


----------



## Jae Will (Mar 23, 2021)

mgmine said:


> I did it on a Hitachi v12 so I can't tell you the specifics on a Portor Cable. But all I did was get into where the switch was and separated the black and white and any other colors. I also checked which two wires had voltage when plugged in. I then hooked up whatever color it was coming out of the switch with the black and white ( or the two wires with voltage)and left the other wires in the housing but capped off. Turned it on and the motor ran but was way too fast. I then got a speed controller from Harbor Freight. The only thing I noticed was that it didn't have as much torque at some speeds but it didn't matter I originally bought a controller from Penn State but returned it when I found that Harbor Freight had the same switch for considerably less money.


Can you post the link for the switch you got from Harbor Freight that worked perfectly for you? I cut the board out and wired the two wires and white wire and it jumped right on. Thanks for your response.


----------

